# Bahrain



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Off to lovely Manama, Bahrain for a few days work. I was thinking about dropping by my old tailor to say "hello" but I am afraid that the potential of rekindling our sartorial affair might prove too hard to resist. He was my first tailoring experience. Treasure the memory, but leave it behind and move forward.... 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Leaving Bahrain....used to be my old stomping grounds. Good to return for a brief visit. Bought too many carpets!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Very well turned out, that man!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Should he ever choose to give up diplomacy as his craft, Mr B. Scott Robinson certainly has a future as a male model!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

A squared away gent if I ever saw one.


----------

